# How much cable do you carry for your Mainline machine?



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I carry one extra reel plus the one on the machine. There are with 110' on each reel including the 10' front leaders.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

100 in machine extra 100 on the truck and 100 more at the shop if I needed it. I have only had one job where I needed more than 200. Now if we have a sewer within the city limits that does not have a clean out every 75 ft we have to inform the ho that it is against code. They won't force them to put one in but they do suggest it. Anytime we install a new sewer we have to put in a clean out every 75 ft also.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I always load up 175'. With our Rigid 175' maxes out performance. Never really run into problems longer than 150'. Code here is a cleanout every 100'.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Carry 220 feet here never need more than 100 feet. I just rotate the reels on service calls.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Machine has 110' with a real of 50' on the truck. Have over 500' at the shop in 3/4" cable. Also have over 1200' feet of 1 1/4" cable in the shop. Also have 1500' of the 3/8" steal rods for the K1000.

The longest sewer I ever rodded was 600' from manhole to manhole with my Rothenberger R750 was tough but i got them flowing then hired out a large truck jet to do a final cleaning.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

150' on the big GORLITZ 68HD
90' on the medium GORLITZ
50' on the small GORLITZ
......oh, did I mention we only use REAL machines like the GORLITZ line?:jester:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

75' and 25' on the truck. I live in a heavily suburbanized area and most main lines are no more than 60'. 

But, it's not the first time I've been told I'm not long enough.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I carry 150 feet of 7/8" cable and 90 feet of 5/8" cable on the truck. Most main lines I can get done with 30 to 45 feet of cable. Kitchens I usually need over 30 feet.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

100 ft. is all I have, I very rarely need more. If I need more I swing by a buddies shop at borrow a spare drum he keeps for extra long sewers.

I'm not too keen on running more than 150' of cable into a line, even if the manufacturer says it's within the machines capabilities; I'd rather have the customer install another clean out, it's code to have one every 100 ft. here.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

60' of 3/8 on little ridgid machine ,150' 5/8 on maxi-rooter if can"t reach it add clean out.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have 120ft of 3/4" in my 1065. I have 100ft more at the shop but 120 does the trick.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

110ft on my spartan 75' extra cable on truck, I am in the city for the most part, if my 185 won't get it, I go grab my jetter for anything longer. And I start wanting to go get it after the first 110'


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

150' of 3/4, 150' of 5/8. If i need more than that, i will either borrow or buy. Usually borrow.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

150' of 5/8" in the 300 and 75' of 3/8" in the 100.







Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For the K60, I keep 90 of IC and 180 of regular. For 1 1/4 cable, my hand truck holds 88' in one shot. I keep another 100' or so of that cable in the garage.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

200 feet of 3/4 cable for the drum machine. 150 feet of 7/8 openwind cable for the sectional.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

100' of 5/8" for the General Speedrooter, 75' of 3/8" in the Mini Rooter XP.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

100' of 7/8", and 100' of 5/8". If I need more than that the jetter is firing up


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

175' OF 11/16 ON BIG GORLITZ--- 100' 3/8 on mytanna m66, 50' 1/4 " on my gorlitz little rooster new 150' 25' and tail sction in box in basement several sections of 11/16 in 50 to 75' lengths in extra reel


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> 175' OF 11/16 ON BIG GORLITZ--- 100' 3/8 on mytanna m66, 50' 1/4 " on my gorlitz little rooster new 150' 25' and tail sction in box in basement several sections of 11/16 in 50 to 75' lengths in extra reel


175' On the Gorlitz all the time? That's a lot of weight to lug around.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

JK949 said:


> 100' of 5/8" for the General Speedrooter, 75' of 3/8" in the Mini Rooter XP.


 I use the same as JK949. Rarely do I have to go more than 100'. If so, I'll add another 100' or give the customer the option to cut in a C.O.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

3/4 100' in the machine and a 50 and in the truck if they need more they need a clean out. and another 76 in the shop

1/2 med machine 75'


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*weight on sewer machine*

It is heavy but the elect winch and ramp pull it on truck when I am alone I dont go down stairs or long yards with hills and rocks, BTW the 11/16 is hollow core (all my cables are hollow core) I rarely have to add cable but when I do its usually short 50 to 75 ft sections I keep on spare reel or old tire in basement, and I always keep a fresh never usd cabe for my 11/16 and 100 3/8 and 10 or 15 extra 1/4 x 50 with open hook ends I get better price on these buying bying in bulk. I used to keep enough cable (new) in my basement to sell to friends just marking up enough to pay for shipping and new cables for myself but that got to be a hassel @#$% some let new employees use it and tried to blame me for kinks even though they signed a waver before they drove away with cable


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

How often do you have to go more than 100'?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> How often do you have to go more than 100'?


Very rare do we run over 100 feet. Now that I said that I'll get a 300 footer call:yes:


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> How often do you have to go more than 100'?


 

200 ft is common. most are 100 to 150 ft. i think the shortest i've seen is 75 ft.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*How Much Cable On Machines*

WHEN I LAST WORKED FOR ROTO ROOTER 125' OF 11/16" HOLLOW CORE

ON A RIDGID 7500 WITH A EXTRA DRUM OF ANOTHER 125' ON THE TRUCK 

I WORKED OVER 40 MILES FROM THE SHOP 

WHEN I RAN A 1065 I USED 125' OF 11/16" BACKED UP WITH UPTO 250' OF

3/4" X 100' IN SHOP I HAVE RUN WITH A 1065 385' TO CLEAR A BLOCKAGE

IN A 6" CLAY SEWER LINE WITH 4 LARGE APT. BUILDINGS FEEDING INTO IT, :thumbsup:

I HAVE RUN KITCHEN SINK DRAINS UP TO 100' OF 3/8" OR 13/32" CABLE 

IN A LARGE SO. CALIF RANCH STYLE HOUSE :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JERRYMAC said:


> ....I WORKED OVER 40 MILES FROM THE SHOP


Was your service radius 40 miles from the shop or you were assigned a zone to work that was that far away from the office?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*How Much Cable On Machines*



ChrisConnor said:


> Was your service radius 40 miles from the shop or you were assigned a zone to work that was that far away from the office?


THAT WAS THE COUNTY I WORKED IN AND WAS BASED IN ON MY REGULAR

WEEKEND SHIFT I COVERED A (5) FIVE COUNTY AREA OF THE :thumbsup:

LOWER PUGET SOUND, SO I WAS OUT IN LEFT FIELD AS FAR AS GETTING 

ANTHOR SERVICE PLUMBER TO BACK ME UP IF I DID NOT HAVE ENOUGH 

SEWER CABLE TO CLEAR THE BLOCKAGE :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Five counties, wow.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

100' here,for the most part all the houses in chi-town and most of the north and northwest sub only need 100 feet or less:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> 100' here,for the most part all the houses in chi-town and most of the north and northwest sub only need 100 feet or less:whistling2:


 I hear that. Also have to be careful not to go to far into the city sewer in some neighborhoods. One of my dad's friends Snuff Box rodded a line went out the whole 100' and his rod got hung up real bad. Sewer was only 80' to the city sewer. He opened a manhole and was going to scope the city line to see how he was hung up. To his surprise there was a heavy rope in the sewer running from one manhole to the other. He cut the rope and got his rod out. A city guy came along and gave him a bill for the rope. Apparently they leave the rope in certain lines that they run the bucket machines in.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

we keep 200` for the K-7500`s and 
150`for the k-60`s on our trucks


----------

